
A Case Against the Gridded Homepage - chrbutler
http://www.newfangled.com/what_is_important_a_case_against_the_grid_homepage
======
spaulo12
This isn't a case against a "gridded" homepage... it's a case against
arbitrary grids. The new page is still a grid, it's just a cleaner one, that
does a better job of showcasing "what's important."

~~~
coldtea
That's just playing with words and doesn't add much value.

That's why he said "gridded homepage" instead of "homepage using a grid
system" (which is 99% of them), and even if it was unclear after that, the
visual examples made what he meant totally obvious.

------
MisterBastahrd
Hopefully someone writes one soon on those annoying parallax homepages also.
We get it, you have high resolution photos. They aren't going to help me make
business decisions and even worse, they're a very poor indicator of ability
for designers. A 10 year old can put one together in a few days.

------
wldcordeiro
The new homepage still has a grid, it's just that the four main elements now
have one full width column. I'm glad you wrote this post because it encourages
people to think before arbitrarily breaking things up into a grid.

------
msoad
Exactly! theverge.com suffering from this problem too. When I visit that
website, I want to see what's new. But I see a mangled mess of different
articles that are not sorted.

~~~
mahranch
I think this author is referring to using grids on a professional/business
website. Half of what he says wouldn't apply to theverge because they're more
of a magazine/article driven site. I'd argue grids are nearly perfect for
those sort of sites.

He even goes on to say, "Your homepage isn't a gallery". Well, if your website
_is_ a gallery (in this case, a gallery of articles), then it doesn't apply.
It's also the reason why newspapers have the same "gallery style" layout:
[http://i.imgur.com/4xCCE2B.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/4xCCE2B.jpg)

------
TheLoneWolfling
How about "A Case Against the Fixed Header"

~~~
lozf
Quite!

Q: _What 's important on a webpage?_

A: Not breaking my Page-Down button.

------
egypturnash
Now replaced by A Case Against Their Server: total blank page.

------
mantraxC
I had a serious tl;dr problem with that post. I agree with the overall theme,
but always remember what Mark Twain said: "I didn't have time to write a short
letter, so I wrote a long one instead."

It looks like the author was short on time here.

